
Ask HN: Is possible to rebuild hnews like lobste.rs? - bitdeep
I ask because lobste.rs use a big font and is even better to reading on pc. Or at last add on our profile a way to use a different font size.
======
tlb
In what way does ⌘+ (Mac) or Ctrl+ (Windows) not satisfy your need? I prefer
changing font size that way, because it's simple and works on every site, and
I can change it depending on whether I'm using a big monitor or not.

------
krapp
Is it possible? Of course... if you can change the topbar color there's no
reason you shouldn't be able to change the font size. As with the topbar
color, changing the font size wouldn't even have to affect anyone but the
current logged in user.

Will it happen? Probably not.

------
phillipseamore
I'm very happy with HN as it is. If you want a bigger font then you can do
that in your own browser with plugins, user CSS etc.

------
kuratkull
Thanks for the tip, lobste.rs looks good

